
Real wish or drunken regret? A “Do Not Resuscitate” tattoo throws doctors - mcenedella
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/real-wish-or-drunken-regret-a-do-not-resuscitate-tattoo-throws-doctors/
======
lxmorj
If it was a drunken regret, he'd presumably cross it out with a subsequent
tattoo. It's clearly not a tattoo from the same drunken night that landed him
in the hospital...

